# couple concerning questions



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

i recently switched my hedgie's food from Pretty Pets to Wellness. It has been a couple days. Since then his poop has been very soft but still the same brown pigment. Is this okay and will his poop go back to normal(firm) soon? I would have switched slower but when I put the wellness in with the pretty pets, he just ate around the pretty pets and at the wellness, therefore i just filled it with all wellness.
Another thing i'm concerned about, i recently contracted a rare fungal infection from my hedgehog. It is now healing and some areas have an extremely thin layer of skin. (It looks like i got a second degree burn) he poked this area and i bled. Am i at risk that this fungus is now going to get into my blood stream? can i get sick? I know i'm supposed to be more careful with handling him but it happened while i was giving him a bath.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't help with your second question, sorry...
But with the first, it's probably just the quick food change and he should be fine.  It's much better for him to have a couple of soft stools than to be on the Pretty Pets any longer.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

for the second question I think it would be best if you called your dermatologist and asked him..it would probably be the most acurate answer.


----------



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah that's true; another addition to the "poop question" it also smells sooo strong. really bad too. i could smell it from across the room last night. :shock:


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Ive read on here several other places that Wellness seems to bring out the "best" in our little ones...lol Seems to be the nature of the beast when dealing with wellness


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

some hedgies do get really stinky poop when eating wellness. I guess it is a side effect of all the good stuff you are trying to pump into their little bodies.


----------



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

haha okay i guess i can deal with it as long as he's healthy


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

it also wouldn't be a bad idea to add a second food to the mix and reduce the amount of wellness in the mix. usually do 1/3 wellness 2/3 other food, and he will eat all the wellness and move onto the other food. Any more than that and he gets really smelly poops.


----------



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah i was thinking about doing two foods. maybe chicken soup? will that go well with wellness? it sounds silly but is there certain combinations to stay away from?


----------

